# Flat finisher box springs



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

Another poll for you guys.... Notice a lot of guys remove the springs on flat boxes.... Are you one of em'?


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

I know it's all preference, the majority of my customers dont like them.
Im talking about the return springs on the plate btw, not the crown adjustment spring.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

you might half to re do the poll, you need three choices, do , don't and one . I keep one on them, but sometimes remove it if there is too many butts or doing stand ups:yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> Another poll for you guys.... Notice a lot of guys remove the springs on flat boxes.... Are you one of em'?


 Not often i run the box,so if the worker is happy then i am!!:thumbup:
In fact its been years since i did run a whole house but i had a shot the other day for a ceiling:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

7 box 1 spring
10 box no springs

 I joined the dark side 2 years ago wrench monkey..Thanks to these guys .


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

8" no 
10" no 
12" one spring.
If I want to keep the mud from flagging I"ll open the box a LITTLE bit by hand and rerun the seam. The single spring on the 12" doesn't open the box it just makes it easier to open by hand.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

PA boxes....I don't have a choice.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I still have the springs on my Northstar boxes but I don't run them enough to make any changes. They work really well and leave a very nice finish, plus most things I finish aren't big enough to break out the boxes.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

springs on 8 and 10. No 12" box unless its smoothwall. I dont care if springs are on or off when it comes to the 12" box cause I aint pushin it


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> you might half to re do the poll, you need three choices, do , don't and one . I keep one on them, but sometimes remove it if there is too many butts or doing stand ups:yes:



dont know why i didnt think of phrasing it like that....
Its usually one or none, hardly ever see one with 2 unless its fresh out the box- I guess options should be 2/PA,1,0?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> you might half to re do the poll, you need three choices, do , don't and one . I keep one on them, but sometimes remove it if there is too many butts or doing stand ups:yes:


Yep - should be a third choice. I am like 2 buckets and have one spring on, one spring off most of the time. Never 2 springs sometimes none. :whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Square Foot said:


> PA boxes....I don't have a choice.


I don't have my 10" PA box handy, but I'm not thinking of a reason right now why it couldn't be run without the springs on it.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> dont know why i didnt think of phrasing it like that....
> Its usually one or none, *hardly ever see one with 2 unless its fresh out the box*- I guess options should be 2/PA,1,0?


I think Aaron from Columbia had said that they supply only 1 spring now with their new boxes, and a 2nd spring is an option(?)


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

JustMe said:


> I don't have my 10" PA box handy, but I'm not thinking of a reason right now why it couldn't be run without the springs on it.


Taking the springs off, defeats the purpose of the PA box. Also, the springs act as the stop, so the pressure plate stays in place and doesn't flip open.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Square Foot said:


> Taking the springs off, defeats the purpose of the PA box. Also, the springs act as the stop, so the pressure plate stays in place and doesn't flip open.


You're right on all points. Your previous reply of



Square Foot said:


> PA boxes....I don't have a choice.


was sounding like running without springs on it couldn't be done. That's what I was commenting on. I wouldn't do it myself with my PA, but use my Columbias or older TT boxes instead.

Having run boxes with no springs for a time, and looking at my PA box, it wouldn't be a problem to run it with no springs - other than not having the power assist working.

Even without the springs not working as stops, it wouldn't be difficult to work with. My other boxes open easier than my PA, and I don't have a problem with them sucking back open when running them with no springs. The mud seems able to keep things closed up tight enough.

I probably would take one of the spring tension pins and put a regular stop tab under it though, just to be double sure of not losing a load of mud at some point.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

"was sounding like running without springs on it couldn't be done"

Agreed, it did kind of sound that way.


----------



## wilking (Sep 8, 2020)

i am super confused i just got my first set of tools in the mail now i am going to try all the options


----------

